# Viper VSS4000 help



## torqueTL (Sep 4, 2011)

I am trying to install a viper VSS4000 into my 08 acura TL base. Any guides or help that can be provided would be much appreciated. The VSS4000 is basically just a Viper 5101 packaged with a smart start module so help with the 5101 would be great


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

torqueTL said:


> I am trying to install a viper VSS4000 into my 08 acura TL base. Any guides or help that can be provided would be much appreciated. The VSS4000 is basically just a Viper 5101 packaged with a smart start module so help with the 5101 would be great


 Here's a link to your cars wiring 
2008 acura tl remote start

Let me know what questions you have on the 5101 and I'll answer them for you.


----------

